# تعالوا نحسب الشاب المصرى محتاج كام سنة علشان يجيب شقة و يجهزها ....



## Critic (29 يوليو 2010)

*الشقة*
*و ما ارداك ما الشقة*​
طبعا مافيش شاب ممكن يرتبط او يدخل على مشروع جواز من غير شقة

*طيب تاعلوا بئا نحسب الشاب العادى (العصامى دون مساعدة اسرته و ما اكثرهم) محتاج اد ايه و هيكون عنده كام سنة علشان يجيب شقة و يجهزها*


-متوسط التخرج من الكلية 22
-جيش فى الظروف الطبيعية من سنة ل 3 سنين
خلينا متفائلين انه هيجى سنة و ده الوضع الطبيعى للظروف من غير استثناءات
-كدة عمره 23
-هيدور على شغل و نفرض ان الحياة حلوة و لقى شغل على طول (يا سلام على التفاؤل يا ولدى مع ان ده مش بيحصل)
- نفرض ان الحياة احلى و احلى و كان المرتب 1000 جنيه فى الشهر (و طبعا ده مستحيل) بس خلينا ماشيين 
-و ان القبض ده هيستمر 5 سنين قبل ما يزيد

*نحسبها كدة *
*كل شهر 1000 جنيه قول انه بيصرف منهم 400 فى الشهر (ده على اقل تقدير) اتبقى 600*
*600×12×5=36000 جنيه (نحسب الاستثنائات زى العلاج و المصيف ان وجد)*

*صافى الفلوس=30000 جنيه*

*- يعنى الشاب ده عنده 28 سنة و معاه 30000 جنيه (ده فى احسن الظروف و احلام اليقظة)*

*طبعا و لا حتى يشتروا عشة فى بلدنا دى !*

نكمل !!!
اه نكمل مع ان المسالة بانت خلاص

-نفرض ان مرتبه وصل 1500 جنيه (يا سلام يا جدعان ده حلم)

تعالو نحسب فى خلال 5سنين كمان هيكون معاه كام
لو بيصرف 500 هيتبقى 1000
1000×12×10=120,000

تمام يعنى كدة معاه 150,000 جنيه

*و وصل سنه ل32 سنة و هو حارم نفسه و افترضناله احسن الظروف و معاه 150 الف*

هل تعلموا ان 150 الف جنيه تجيب شقة على اد حالها (من غير تجهيزها) و فى اهالى مايوفقوش بيها !!!!!

لو حسبناها بئا بالظروف الطبيعية هنلاقى ان الشاب فى نفس العمر لو حرم نفسه من كل حاجة هيكون معاه حوالى من 40 الى 80 الف جنيه !
ميجيبوش اى حاجة !!!!!

*طيب*
*و محتاج تجيب اد الفلوس دى كلها علشان تجهز الشقة (طبعا ناسيين ان تجهيز الشقة)*

*الخلاصة*
*على 38 سنة على اقل تقدير هيبتدى الشاب الطبيعى يفكر فى الارتباط لانه جهز*

*النتايج :*​ 
*1- اكيد الشاب ده عايز بنت صغيرة فهنلاقى فرق السن بين المتزوجين زاد جدا و ده مش كويس خالص*
*2- نسبة البنات الغير متزوجات هتزيد نتيجة الوضع ده*
*3-الشباب ضاع يا ولداه بدون ارتباط !*
*4-الحالة النسبية للشاب و الشابة زى الزفت*
*5-الشعور بالقهر و الظلم و العجز لما الشاب يرى اصحابه او معارفه بيرتبطوا لان اهاليهم ساعدتهم و هو بيتفرج بس و بيتحسر*
*6- الاحباط و عدم الشعور باى انتماء*​
*و هلم جر*

*ايه العمل يا اخواننا !*
*الشباب تعمل ايه !؟*

*منتظر ارائكم يا شباب*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يوليو 2010)

> *يه العمل يا اخواننا !*
> *الشباب تعمل ايه !؟*


*

تنتحر 
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*هو فعلا حاجة تحزن ع البلد واللي فيها*
*وعندك حق في كل كلمة وده اللي بيخلي الشاب يفكر في موضوع الهجرة عشان يضرب عصفورين بحجر*
*بجد موضوع صعععععععععععععععععب جدا *

*متابعة باقي الحلول ههه ده لو فيه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *
> 
> تنتحر
> *


*يا راجل*
*ونعممممممممممممة الحل:11azy:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يوليو 2010)

_*بس لو الشاب دا  كان جاد   شويه   هيعرف يظبط  حاله ويعدين لو  هو مستواه قليل *_
_*يبقى اكيد البيت اللى هيرتبط بيها هيكون مستواه قليل زيه*_
_*ودا مش تقليل  لا  دا  مستواهم هما الاتنين *_
_*فبالتالى  هيقدرو يعيشو على نفس المستوى وبالحب  والعشرة   هيقدرو يجيبو مكان احسن *_
_*كله  بالحب  *_
​


----------



## ponponayah (29 يوليو 2010)

*يالهوى على التفائل اية دا
الله يكون فى عونكم بجد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يوليو 2010)

*كمل تعقيد علينا ياعم كريتيك

احسن حل ينفع في الموضوع ده

ان الواحد مش يتجوز خالص

يشتغل لنفسه وبس

( رايي ده بالنسبه للي مش هيقدر يفتح بيت ويظلمها معاه ويظلم ولاده )

اما اللي يقدر اكيد ملوش دعوه برايي ده

وربنا يكون في عونا بس ياريت بجد البنات تقدر وتعرف كده كويس

لان سعات الحل بيكون في ايديهم يستحملوا او يساعدوا 

لكن الاغلبيه عايزين اللي جاهز وغني بالشقه والعربيه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يوليو 2010)

*عندي راي تاني استحملني بقي فيه

دلوقتي المشكله بتكون في البنات بمعني

ان بنات الزمن ده مش زي بنات زمان 

زمان كانوا بيساعدوا ويستحملوا اي مشكله

ومش بتقدر تتحمل المسئوليه او تحل اي مشكله

بتشتكي بدري بدري ومش عايز تشيل جزء من المسئوليه

عشان كده الاغلبيه عايزين شاب جاهز من كل حاجه 

عشان مشاكلهم ومسئولياتهم تبقي قليله 

وعشان كده زمان مكنش في المشكلات اللي موجوده دلوقتي

ده في رايي سبب من الاسباب مع موضوعك طبعا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2010)

احسن حل الشباب تتجوز عند 50 سنة

تكون البنات فى الاربعينات كده

وده كويس جدا

 مش بدل ما الواحدة تتجوز شاب طايش عنده 45 سنة

ههههههههههه

مش عارفة الصراحة حل فى الموضوع الصعب ده

بس انا من راى الهجرة

​


----------



## rana1981 (29 يوليو 2010)

الوضع عنكن متل وضع الشباب عنا بسورية فالحال من بعضه


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يوليو 2010)

انا عندي رائ انت بتقول العادي يعني محدش بيساعدوه
هو لازم يجيب شقه تمليك ما ممكن يبتدي في شقه ايجار
انا اعرف ناس كتير ابتديت كده
بعد كده يبقي يجيب شقه تمليك
ماهو الناس بتمشي واحده واحده
الي بقي عاوز يبتدي مره واحده يبقي يستني​


----------



## جيلان (29 يوليو 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2010)

*



تنتحر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اجل الحل ده بعدين *

*



ههههههههههههههههههه
هو فعلا حاجة تحزن ع البلد واللي فيها
وعندك حق في كل كلمة وده اللي بيخلي الشاب يفكر في موضوع الهجرة عشان يضرب عصفورين بحجر
بجد موضوع صعععععععععععععععععب جدا 

متابعة باقي الحلول ههه ده لو فيه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*فى حل بس مستجيل فى مجتمعنا المتخلف*
*ان الشقة تكون شرك بين الراجل و البنت*
*حد يدينة مبرر ليه منعملش كدة*
*ايه المانع ؟!*
*التخلف هو المانع*​


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2010)

_*



بس لو الشاب دا كان جاد شويه هيعرف يظبط حاله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_​*يا جيسس لف ابوس ايديك احنا فى مصر !*
*هو فى ظروف احسن من اللى افترضتها !؟*

*ادينى حلول كدة ......*​
*



ويعدين لو هو مستواه قليل 
يبقى اكيد البيت اللى هيرتبط بيها هيكون مستواه قليل زيه
ودا مش تقليل لا دا مستواهم هما الاتنين 
فبالتالى هيقدرو يعيشو على نفس المستوى وبالحب والعشرة هيقدرو يجيبو مكان احسن 
كله بالحب 


أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
مين اللى قلك ان مستواه قليل !!!!!
غلط خالص الكلام ده
ياما ناس مستواهم عالى بس اهلهم مكنش عندهم الحكمة انهم يعملوا حساب الشقة !

ميرسى على مرورك يا عسل​​*​


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2010)

> يالهوى على التفائل اية دا
> الله يكون فى عونكم بجد
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*اه ما اللى ايده فى الماية...........*
*انتى قاعدة فى البيت ملكة و هيجى المسكين بشقته اللى طلع بوزه علشان يجيبها و انتى تاخدى على الجاهز ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

critic قال:


> *فى حل بس مستجيل فى مجتمعنا المتخلف*
> *ان الشقة تكون شرك بين الراجل و البنت*
> *حد يدينة مبرر ليه منعملش كدة*
> *ايه المانع ؟!*
> *التخلف هو المانع*​


*في ناس ماشية بالمبدأ ده بالنص يعني ان كان مثلا الشاب جاب الشقة يبقا البنت تفرشها يعني حاجة زي كده وده بجد مش عيب لان في الاول والاخر ده بتاعها وبتاعه يعني حاجتهم مش حاجة حد غريب*​


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2010)

> *كمل تعقيد علينا ياعم كريتيك
> 
> احسن حل ينفع في الموضوع ده
> 
> ...


*الحل المنطقى انك تسافر اى حتة تكون نفسك و ترجع ترتبط هنا و تاخد اللى هترتبط بيها و تسافر تانى*
*بس اللى يجيلوا الفرصة بئا*




> عندي راي تاني استحملني بقي فيه
> 
> دلوقتي المشكله بتكون في البنات بمعني
> 
> ...


*يا عم هو البنت ليها كلمة اصلا !*
*البيت هم المتحكمين*
*هات لبتنا كذا*
*لازم يكون عندك كذا*
*و الا*
*مع السلامة يا ابن الحلال*
*و يا بنتى اخبطى دماغك فى الحيط مهما كنتى متعلقة بيه !*


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2010)

> احسن حل الشباب تتجوز عند 50 سنة
> 
> تكون البنات فى الاربعينات كده
> 
> ...


*احبطى فينا تانى يا كوينا ماحنا مش محبطين هههههههههه*



> مش عارفة الصراحة حل فى الموضوع الصعب ده
> 
> بس انا من راى الهجرة


*طب و اللى ماجتلهوش و مش عايزة تجيله يعمل ايه ؟!*
*يولع فى نفسه ؟!!!!*


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2010)

> الوضع عنكن متل وضع الشباب عنا بسورية فالحال من بعضه


*على ما اعتقد ان الحال عندنا اسوأ بمراحل*
*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل اختى رانا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *احبطى فينا تانى يا كوينا ماحنا مش محبطين هههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *طب و اللى ماجتلهوش و مش عايزة تجيله يعمل ايه ؟!*
> *يولع فى نفسه ؟!!!!*


*خلي في املللللللللللل :t30:*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (29 يوليو 2010)

كل دا شكلك بتاع رياضة لما بتاع علوم 

يا سيدى دا فى ناس بتتجوز ب 4 بس هههه 

هات انت بس 30 وانا اجوزك واجبلك شقة واجبلك العروسة واجبلك الوظيفة كفاية لحد كدة عشان مش نعمل زى الشغاله اللى قال عليها عم ايوب بخمسة بس جابت اللى مش يتجاب وطمعت فى الباقى طفشت هههه

وطبعا انا ليا الحلاوة  باقى المبلغ اللى 200000 ههههه موافق انا جاهز  

ليا عودة للموضوع


----------



## sony_33 (29 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *في ناس ماشية بالمبدأ ده بالنص يعني ان كان مثلا الشاب جاب الشقة يبقا البنت تفرشها يعني حاجة زي كده وده بجد مش عيب لان في الاول والاخر ده بتاعها وبتاعه يعني حاجتهم مش حاجة حد غريب*​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش بقولك ملاك
فكرتينى لما رحت اخطب وبقولهم انا حجيب حاجات كتير ولقيتهم طالعين فيها
وعايزينى اجيب الصينى
اتصدقى
انا ممكن افرش الشقة كلها على حسابى ومجبش الصينى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (29 يوليو 2010)

*خد رأى بقى
ايجار جديد وريح دماغك
وكل سنة تنقل فى مكان تانى 
سايح يعنى
والعفش والاجهزة بالتقسيط المريح
والكنيسة وابونا والمعازيم بالسلف
المهم تتجوز
وعيالك يبقو يسدو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2010)

*



في ناس ماشية بالمبدأ ده بالنص يعني ان كان مثلا الشاب جاب الشقة يبقا البنت تفرشها يعني حاجة زي كده وده بجد مش عيب لان في الاول والاخر ده بتاعها وبتاعه يعني حاجتهم مش حاجة حد غريب

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يا روكا ما هى المشكلة الشقة فى البداية*
*الطلعة دى هى المصيبة و بعد كدة الفرش امره هين*
*فازاى هطلع الطلعة دى ؟*


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2010)

> كل دا شكلك بتاع رياضة لما بتاع علوم
> 
> يا سيدى دا فى ناس بتتجوز ب 4 بس هههه
> 
> ...


*استاذ مكاريوس يحل مشاكل شباب مصر*
*احسنلك تهرب لو حد قرى السطرين دول هتكون مستهدف ههههههههههه*
*لايمنى على الحل يا استاذنا*


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2010)

*



خد رأى بقى
ايجار جديد وريح دماغك
وكل سنة تنقل فى مكان تانى 
سايح يعنى
والعفش والاجهزة بالتقسيط المريح
والكنيسة وابونا والمعازيم بالسلف
المهم تتجوز
وعيالك يبقو يسدو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



أنقر للتوسيع...


محدش بيرضى يا عم سونى
هتروح تقولهم ايجار جديد هيقولك انا مش مطمن على مستقبل بنتى كدة و اتفضل مع السلامة
و ساعتها مش هيكون فى عيال يسدوا ههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (29 يوليو 2010)

*يبقى مفيش حل
ربنا فى العون
ان لله وان الية راجعون
ومصيرها تتحل ازاى معرفش
بس انا من راى الى عايز يتجوز يفكر بعد التعليم ب10 سنين مش 5
دنتا كنت متفائل قوى لما قلت 5*​


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2010)

*



يبقى مفيش حل
ربنا فى العون
ان لله وان الية راجعون
ومصيرها تتحل ازاى معرفش
بس انا من راى الى عايز يتجوز يفكر بعد التعليم ب10 سنين مش 5
دنتا كنت متفائل قوى لما قلت 5​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ماهو على حسب الحالة !
ايه فايدة انى اقول 5 و اجى بعد 5 الائى نفسى معيش اى حاجة !!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *يا روكا ما هى المشكلة الشقة فى البداية*
> *الطلعة دى هى المصيبة و بعد كدة الفرش امره هين*
> *فازاى هطلع الطلعة دى ؟*


*دي تختلف علي حسب كل اهل *
*بمعني ان ممكن لو ابتديت بخطوة صغيرة يعني ممكن البنت تعيش في شقة مؤقتة او مع اهل الولد وبعدين لما الدنيا تمشي معاهم يبقا يجيب شقة تمليك*
*لان فعلا موضوع الشقق ده مشششششششششششكلة كبرررررررري*
*احنا عندنا شقق وصلت 600000 ومليون كمان ده لو حتة كويسة وفي احسن حتة فيكي يا بلد:11azy:*​


----------



## sony_33 (29 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *دي تختلف علي حسب كل اهل *
> *بمعني ان ممكن لو ابتديت بخطوة صغيرة يعني ممكن البنت تعيش في شقة مؤقتة او مع اهل الولد وبعدين لما الدنيا تمشي معاهم يبقا يجيب شقة تمليك*
> *لان فعلا موضوع الشقق ده مشششششششششششكلة كبرررررررري*
> *احنا عندنا شقق وصلت 600000 ومليون كمان ده لو حتة كويسة وفي احسن حتة فيكي يا بلد:11azy:*​


تعيش فى شقة ومؤقتة
الراجل وهو شاب معرفش يجيب شقة حيجبها وهو معاة عيال
الى معملش وهو شاب استحالة يعمل بعد الجواز
خديها نصيحة من اخ داخل على جواز 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش بقولك ملاك
> فكرتينى لما رحت اخطب وبقولهم انا حجيب حاجات كتير ولقيتهم طالعين فيها
> وعايزينى اجيب الصينى
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اه لازم البوفتيك عشان مايقولوش حااااااااااااااااجة:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> تعيش فى شقة ومؤقتة
> الراجل وهو شاب معرفش يجيب شقة حيجبها وهو معاة عيال
> الى معملش وهو شاب استحالة يعمل بعد الجواز
> خديها نصيحة من اخ داخل على جواز
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يوفقك يا سوني *
*يابني ماهو لو ابتديت ودرستها كويس ولما الدنيا تبقا معاك كويسة تبقا تفكر تجيب عيال*
*الموضوع ما الا هو محتاج دراسة عشان تعرف تعيش صح*​


----------



## marcelino (30 يوليو 2010)

*حدش يعرف طريق النيل من فين ld:
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يوليو 2010)

ويبقى الحال كما هو عليه وعلى المتضرر اللجوء الى القضاء ​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يوليو 2010)

critic قال:


> *يا جيسس لف ابوس ايديك احنا فى مصر !*
> *احنا اللى  خلينا مصر كدا    صدقنى البلد فيها شغل كتير وفيها فرص  لحياه افضل بس اللى يدور
> *​ *هو فى ظروف احسن من اللى افترضتها !؟*
> 
> ...


 * موضوع رائع بجد 
*


----------



## zezza (30 يوليو 2010)

*منتهى التفائل ....... الصراحة من كتر ما انتوا متفائليين حاسة ان الدنيا بقت بامبى

ربنا يسامحكوا جبتولى احباط :11azy:...... و انا اللى كنت عاملة حسابى اتجوز قبل ال25 .... خلتونى افقد الامل و امد المدة ل45 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
تفائلوا يا شباب ...بس عايزة اقولكم نصيحة قالتها فرقة المصريين قبل كدة ""ما تحسبوش ان الجواز راحة "" هههههههه ..
ربنا معاكو و يدبر احوالكم للخير *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *حدش يعرف طريق النيل من فين ld:
> *​


*من هنالك يا بني:t30:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2010)

> *ايه العمل يا اخواننا !
> الشباب تعمل ايه !؟*




فى حلين 
1- مساعده من الوالد 
2- السفر خارج مصر 
اذا الحلين دول ما توفروش 
يبقى الحل بتاع مينا افضل حل 


> *تنتحر *




شكرا على موضوعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (1 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *من هنالك يا بني:t30:*​




*كنت جنب النيل دلوقتى وافتكرت الموضوع :hlp:
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *كنت جنب النيل دلوقتى وافتكرت الموضوع :hlp:
> *​


*ومش انتحرت ليه:t30:*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

تفائلوا يا شباب ......

عندى اقتراح ممكن يحل المشكلة دى ....

الكنيسة  عندنا عملت مشروع للاسكان  ....

الشقق ايجار ولكن دائم وليس بالمدة والايجار الشهرى يعتبر رخيص مقارنة بالأسعار برة.

المشروع دة حل مشاكل كثير  وعرفت ان فى شباب كتير حجزوا فى المشروع واستلموا الشقق خلاص.

صحيح ان الشقق صغيرة لكنها حلت أزمة.

لية متقدموش الاقتراح دة فى كنيستكوا يمكن الكنيسة تقدر توصل صوتكوا لمستثمر مثلا


----------



## Critic (3 أغسطس 2010)

*واضح ان الجميع اجمع على الاتى :*
*اما السفر*
*او مساعدة الاهل*
*او الانتحار !*

*اما الموضوع ده :*



> عندى اقتراح ممكن يحل المشكلة دى ....
> 
> الكنيسة عندنا عملت مشروع للاسكان ....
> 
> ...


*انا اول مرة اسمع بيه !!*
*هو حلو بس عنى احساس انه منفعش يتنفذ فى كل الكنايس (كل كنيسة و ليها التزامتها )*
*و حاسس انه مش لكل الشباب !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2010)

*الله يسامحك ياللى فى بالى 
اتنين انتحروا فى موضوعك والباقى بيشاور عقله ههههههه
بصوا بقى انا مؤمنه جداااا بان اللى عاوز يعمل حاجه بيعملها 
اعرف ناس بيشتغلوا الصبح  فى شركة وبليل عندهم مشروع خاص او حتى شراكه مع اصحابهم فى مشروع بسيط والافكار كتير ولو حابيين نفكر سوا 
التوفير كمان شىء مهم لان الشباب بجد مسرفيين بالزياده
وبعدين الاهل اللى يرفضوا القانون الجديد احيانا بيكون عندهم حق لانه مش امان اوووى وصعب نلومهم انهم قلقانيين على بناتهم
كمان اوقات بنلاقى البنت بترفض تقعد مع حماتها او العكس رغم ان مثلا خطيبها وحيد والبيت واسع بحجة الحريه ومخدمش حد انا وطبعااا ده غلط لانه لو فى محبه كانت مشاكل كتير اتحلت صدقونى
بالنسبه للى قالوا هجره برضه ده غلط جدااااااا 
هو علشان احل مشكلة البلد اقفل البلد واسيبها وامشى
الهجره جميله مقولناش حاجه لكن هى اولا واخيرا مجرد فرصه مش حل
المشكله اولا واخيرا مشكلة فكر
افكار جميله كتير ممكن الشاب ينفذها براسمال قليل وهتجيب دخل معقول يوفر كل المتطلبات دى 
وفكر اسره بتزيد وتغالى فى طلبات مالهاش اول من اخر 
طيب هقولكوا على بنتين اصحاب كنت اعرفهم من سنين طويله كانوا وقتها فى كلية حقوق وفجأه طقت فى دماغهم يعملوا فلوس اتفقوا مع عربية ربع نقل وكانوا بياخدوا بيض من مزرعة واحد معرفه وبيوزعوه على المحلات
طبعااا كتير اتريق عليهم بس صدقونى يوم ما كل واحده فيهم جابت عربيه خاصه وواحده فيهم فرشت شقتها الكل سقفلهم 
فكروا واستغلوا اى مبلغ ولو قليل فى مشروع المبلغ هيكبر وهتتحل مشاكل كتيره
على الاقل اسمكوا حاولتوا ومكتفيتوش بندب الحظ
وحد يجرى بقى ورا كيوبيد ومارسووو يلحقهم هههههههه*


----------



## Critic (5 أغسطس 2010)

*ايه التفاؤل ده كله يا تاسونى دونا*
*كلالمك تمام و جميل*
*لكن بردو الموضوع معتمد على الفرص *
*لان مش كل اللى عملوا مشاريع نجحت*
*و مش كل المشاريع بتجيب فلوس على المدى القصير*
*و مش معقول هعمل مشروع مدته 10 سنين علشان اجيب شقة !!!*
*يكون العمر راح و الشباب راح و  كل اصحابى اتجوزوا و انا قاعد فى مشروعى*
*مازال الحل القطعى الامثل هو الهجرة و طبعا محدش ينكر ان ليها سلبيات كتير لكن لا مفر*

*استنى يا كيوبيد انت و مارسو انا جاى معاكوا ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2010)

Critic قال:


> *ايه التفاؤل ده كله يا تاسونى دونا*
> *كلالمك تمام و جميل*
> *لكن بردو الموضوع معتمد على الفرص *
> *لان مش كل اللى عملوا مشاريع نجحت*
> ...



*ههههههه بامانه مش تفاؤل زياده ولا حاجه
انا بتكلم دايما بامثله من حياتى 
كنت اعرف شاب من الكنيسه ساكن فى بيت تحت الارض اللى هو شباكه على الشارع فى سوا الرصيف يعنى اهله مقدموش ليه غير التعليم وبسسسس
احب اقولك هو النهارده مليونير وفى خلال 10 سنين 
بمبلغ صغير شارك فى مكتب كمبيوتر وكان بدخله من المكتب بيدخل عمليات مقاوله صغيره 
اعرف كمان شاب رغم ان ابوه مستشار لشركات طيران وشركات تانيه كبيره ومستواهم الاجتماعى هااااايل رفض ان ابوه يساعده واشتغل فى البورصه ايام عزها (بقلب على نفسى المواجع انا :heat ههههههه
  المهم بنى نفسه بنفسه وعمل بيت واتجوز وركب عربيه احدث موديل وحقق كل احلامه
صدقنى لو  اكتفينا باننا نعيش نندب حظنا ونتلمس لنفسنا الاعذار ان ده حال الكل والبلد اقتصادها تعبان وووووو
مش هنتحرك خطوه ومش هننجح فى حاجه 
اننا نجرب ونفشل افضل كتيييير من اننا نقعد نحط ايدينا على خدنا 
اننا نحاول مره واتنين احسن كتيييييير من اننا نستنى الفرصه تيجى  لغاية عندنا ويا جت يا مجتش
الفرصه الصح هى اللى بنسعى وراها عمرها ما هتجرى ورانا
الهجره مش حل صدقونى ده مجرد مسكن
مش كل اللى هاجروا نجحوا ومش كل اللى استنى الهجره واتمناها جاتله
اللى بينجحوا وبيوصلوا مش احسن منكوا فى حاجه
عندهم عقل وبيفكروا انتوا كمان كل واحد عنده عقل وبفكر 
ربنا مدناش روح الفشل ابداااااا 
بس زى ما بقول كتير ربنا ادانا عقل كفايه بس مش بنستخدمه كفا يه
ويلا بقى كفايه عصبتوونى اجرى حصل وديع وتهامى :smil8:
هههههههههه*


----------



## Critic (5 أغسطس 2010)

*كلامك حلو و مشجع و معزى (بضم الميم) :t30:*
*بس محتاج عزيمة فى ظل اليأس اللى احنا عايشينوا ده*
*طب ما تعملى مشروع خيرى لشباب المتندى و ثوابك عن الله هههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههه صدقنى معنديش مشكله اللى عاوزنى افكر معاه يراسلنى 
ويا ريت نستغلك ونستغل موضوعك ونحط فيه افكار عمليه واقتراحات 
ممكن جدااااا حد يقابل فكره على هواه يقدر ينفذها وممكن تكون بشكل تعاونى يعنى مجموعه تتفق على فكره ويحاولوا ينفذوها ايه المشكله يعنى *


----------



## Critic (5 أغسطس 2010)

*طب جميل جدا بجد*
*انا رايى تفتحى موضوع وتعرضى فيه افكار للشباب و الكل يشارك و بجد ممكن يكون فيه افكار هايلة تفيد*


----------

